# Hardened-sources 2.6.36 won't boot [solved]

## rickj

An update yesterday to my server brought in hardened-sources 2.6.36-r6. I can't get it to boot, and exactly the same results are seen with -r7. If I boot into the older kernel, 2.6.32-r31, the kernel completes its boot but the init process does not run, so I am left with a root prompt after the initial boot. Hence, my email and website are down.

The problem is a kernel panic due to inability to mount /dev/sda3 as /. A list of "available partitions" is displayed, which consists of:

```
0b00      1048575  sr0 driver: sr
```

So it appears that the kernel is trying to mount the CDROM as sda. In the few lines above, the hard drive is recognised as ata1.00, and as scsi 0:0:0:0, while the CDROM is recognised as ata2.00, and scsi 1:0:0:0. Previously, the hard drive was assigned as sda. Both the hard drive and the CVDROM have IDE interfaces. I'm using the new kernel ATA drivers, not the older, deprecated ones.

Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong?Last edited by rickj on Sun Jan 02, 2011 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

If that is the entirety of the output listing available partitions, then the kernel is telling you that there are no hard drives it knows how to operate.

----------

## rickj

That is indeed the entire list. I'll take a look at the kernel config, but it's very similar to what worked before. Has something changed in the hardened sources? I'm running  2.6.36-gentoo-r5 on several other systems with no problem.

----------

## djinnZ

try to disable the option for persistent cdrom and rebuild the initrd if you have used genkernel. This has solved the problem for me.

happy new year

----------

## rickj

Oops - embarrasing. Somehow in transferring the kernel config, SCSI disk support was left unselected. Now it boots.

I'm not out of the woods yet, though. although towards the end of boot, just before INIT starts, there is a line which says:

```
 sda: sda1  sda2 sda3
```

the sda devices are not created in /dev, and re-emerging udev does not help. I'm getting a udev error:

```
udevd[494]: error getting socket: Function not implemented

error initializing control socketudevd[494]: error initilizing udevd so

No /sbin/udevd found running: none killed.
```

Is this a further kernel configuration problem?

----------

## Hu

Yes.  You are missing support for one of the socket types that udev requires.  Based on that error message, it could be AF_LOCAL, PF_NETLINK, or some issue with close-exec support.  I would look at PF_NETLINK first.

----------

## rickj

The variables you mention do not seem to be mentioned at all in my .config, nor do I find any mention of them in the .config of the machine on which I am writing this, which uses the 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 kernel and has no issues with udev. Where would I find these variables?

----------

## Hu

Those are the C programmer names, not the kernel configuration names.  I knew the C names from inspecting the udev source, but would only be guessing if I gave you kernel names.  With that caveat, check for UNIX for AF_LOCAL and NETFILTER_NETLINK for PF_NETLINK.  Enabling those may not be sufficient to fix your problem, but they are likely necessary.

----------

## rickj

It turns out that my kernel .config was well and truly pooched. The normal mechanism of make oldconfig failed badly for some reason. A complete comb through the configuration solved all the problems. Oddly, all the network drivers were marked as (NEW) in menuconfig, even the ones I'd been using previously.

Thanks to Hu and djinnZ who helped me along this path.

----------

